# Fertilizer contains Copperis is it Harmfull?



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

While reading a bottle of Fertilizer I seen that there was all kinds of stuff in there. 
Copper iron magnesium. What brand are you using and what is the conntent of it?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i use greg watsons ppmd premix with plantex csm+boron, it doesnt list the ammounts of micro nutrients,, but the ratio for macro is 1:1:1 i think,


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Copper is a trace element that plants and to a small extent fish need in the water to be healthy. The same is true for Iodine, another compound that will kill your fish in high concentrations, but is actually quite necessary at low concentrations. It's fine


----------

